# Final Two Cuts: Edwards and WHITE?



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Breaking News: James White, the No. 31 pick in the 2006 NBA Draft acquired from Portland, was among two players released by the Pacers today as they reduced their roster to the NBA limit of 15. The other was John Edwards. White, a 6-7 swingman from Cincinnati, averaged 3.8 points and 2.0 rebounds in eight preseason games.


http://pacers.com

What the ****? We trade two second rounders and Alexander Johnson just so we can cut this guy?


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I would have done the same after seeing Marshall's an Powell's great preseason... You have to admit they were better than White!


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

And to think we threw away 2 second round draft picks for a cut


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

The two draft pick hurt!

After lots of hype early on in his college days, I though White was gaining a more balanced game and ber the steal of the draft. I guess I was wrong......on the good side I know I could be an NBA GM now.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> I would have done the same after seeing Marshall's an Powell's great preseason... You have to admit they were better than White!


White wasn't even playing much. He's still a very athletic rookie and one of the best dunkers in the world. Let him develop over the course of a year, gain some muscle, and see where he is. Of course Rawle Marshall is going to be more talented than an athletic, rookie, potential-player in James White, but White could be better in the long run.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

I agree with the frustration, but at least our orgranization is man enough to admit when they make a mistake and drop the worst players, instead of covering themselves after a bad pick and leaving a worse player on the team.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

jreywind said:


> I agree with the frustration, but at least our orgranization is man enough to admit when they make a mistake and drop the worst players, instead of covering themselves after a bad pick and leaving a worse player on the team.


Shawne Williams and Darrell Armstrong are probably the worst players left on the team, even worse than White. But, that doesn't mean we should cut them. Williams can develop, just like White still can.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Shawne Williams and Darrell Armstrong are probably the worst players left on the team, even worse than White. But, that doesn't mean we should cut them. Williams can develop, just like White still can.


I can live with these two cuts, although White COULD be a good player in the future. At this moment he just isn't good enough. It was a stupid trade in the draft, that's true. But he, afterwards the trade Johson for Armstrong, Powell and Marshall was great.

I think Powell and Marshall did very good in the preseason. I really think the can play very good games for the Pacers and they took their chance to make the final roster spots.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

INDIANA
Armstrong, Darrell
Baston, Maceo
Daniels, Marquis
Foster, Jeff
Granger, Danny
Harrington, Al
Harrison, David
Jackson, Stephen
Jasikevicius, Sarunas
Marshall, Rawle
O’Neal, Jermaine
Tinsley, Jamaal

*INACTIVE LIST
Greene, Orien
Powell, Josh
Williams, Shawne*

Oh, and why a question mark? Pacers.com confirmed the news.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cutting white was a mistake in my opinion. not saying he earned his place, but some of the names at the bottom of your roster will just come and go. Might as well hang on and try to develop a kid with this much talent. give him through next preseason or something. 


He's welcome in denver.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> INDIANA
> Armstrong, Darrell
> Baston, Maceo
> Daniels, Marquis
> ...


I disagree with this. We might send Shawne Williams down to the D League, so he can stay on the IL, but Greene should play over Armstrong when his finger recovers, and Powell should play over Baston and Marshall.



> Oh, and why a question mark? Pacers.com confirmed the news.


Because it's such an odd move. I question the logic.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

C Al/Foster/Harrison
PF JO/Powell/Baston
SF Granger/Marshall/S. Williams
SG Jackson/Marquis
PG Tinsley/Sarunas/Greene/Armstrong

who was there to cut? greene? powell? marshall? all of them would have hurt. i would have probably waived williams over white though. then again i wouldnt have drafted s. williams at all in the first place. especially when marcus williams was available at the time.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

He better get on a team. He needs to be in Las Vegas.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Stupid, stupid move... :curse:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Q. In your point of view, why do you think the Pacers released James White instead of other players? Personally, I like James White and although he may not contribute on the team right away, he will surely be a good player for the team because of his athleticism and defensive abilities. I mean, why not Orien Green, who did not play in the preseason games because of injuries? Why take all the trouble in acquiring a player if you are going to release him anyway? Surely Larry Bird saw a potential with James White when they drafted him and I think Larry also said that they could have made White their first-round pick. Please enlighten me on this case. (Rrom Reymond in Quezon City, Philippines ) 

A. This was really a pretty straightforward decision. The Pacers still believe James White will become a solid NBA player. But they know Rawle Marshall and Josh Powell already are and so, despite the investment in White, they kept the two young players acquired along with Darrell Armstrong in the Anthony Johnson trade with Dallas. At the time of the draft, the Pacers hadn't made that deal. Even after the trade, it was easy to assume White would be on the opening-night roster because so little was known about Marshall and Powell. 

The more the Pacers coaches and management saw those two perform both in preseason games and practices, the more it became clear they needed to find a way to keep them. This does not reflect negatively on White's talent or potential. It does speak volumes about how strongly the Pacers have come to feel about Marshall, who has one full year of professional experience – and it really showed. He is far more advanced defensively (remember, Marshall also was a stopper in college) and showed a smooth, controlled offensive game. In other words, Marshall looked very much like a player that not only has every bit the potential of White, but is ready to contribute immediately if called upon. 

The same is true of Powell, a rugged rebounder with a nice mid-range game who looks like he just might be the extra big guy the Pacers have been looking for since the offseason began. Though Greene was injured most of the preseason, he already had established the ability to fill a significant need: lock-down defense at the point guard position. Greene gives Rick Carlisle a very real option on the bench behind Jamaal Tinsley and Sarunas Jasikevicius, veterans not known for their defensive abilities. 

A lot of fans seem to be upset about this move but frankly I'm not sure why. The fans didn't invest a couple of draft picks and quite a bit of hype in White. The franchise did. And if the franchise was willing to ignore those factors and let basketball ability alone determine the roster decision, it actually speaks quite well. Fans should want management to make decisions based on ability, not name or contract status. That's what happened in this case. It wasn't White's failure, it was Marshall and Powell's surprising success. 


I fully agry with Conrad.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Shawne Williams and Darrell Armstrong are probably the worst players left on the team, even worse than White. But, that doesn't mean we should cut them. Williams can develop, just like White still can.


Keep in kind, Marshall and Powell have only been in the league 1 year.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

we shulda drafted Dee Brown in the second round...

I kind of thought this could happen.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Fred Jones said:


> Keep in kind, Marshall and Powell have only been in the league 1 year.


James White still has one less year than both, and much more potential, also.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Shoulda cut Jasikeviscius instead lol, too bad he's paid so much.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> James White still has one less year than both, and much more potential, also.


Potnetial isn't garunteed to come through, as we saw with Bender. White would have been behind Jackson and Daniels in the rotation. Don't get me wrong, I am very upset about this move. I'm just sayin there is reasoning.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You guys are crazy. James White is 23 years old as a rookie. This guy had no potential. Stop letting dunks cloud your judgment. He wasn't a great basketball and he never will be.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Fred Jones said:


> Potnetial isn't garunteed to come through, as we saw with Bender.


Yeah, but Marshall isn't much better than White, anyway, and neither would play.



> You guys are crazy. James White is 23 years old as a rookie. This guy had no potential. Stop letting dunks cloud your judgment. He wasn't a great basketball and he never will be.


He's athletic and improved a lot last year. If he could just gain some muscle and work on his toughness, he'd be pretty good.


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

HKF said:


> You guys are crazy. James White is 23 years old as a rookie. This guy had no potential. Stop letting dunks cloud your judgment. He wasn't a great basketball and he never will be.


you probably never watched a cincinnati game last year. [strike]go back to the fakers board troll[/strike]

*Do not insult other posters for having a different opinion than your own. 

Pacers Fan*


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

I don't get that move at all.. I figured he was a shoe in for the D-League squad..


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

im gunna stop crying about James White....but thank goodness we cut John Edwards...he's just absolutely horrible.


----------

